# Whats a like NIB INOX 92 Vertec worth?



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Was browsing at one of the local sportsman gun stealerships the other day and I saw a mint 92 INOX Vertec. I also noticed that everything in the hand gun case where it was located was on "Sale" I thought sweet! let me look at it.

Its on "sale" price was $750.. Normal price was $859. I looked at them like they were crazy. This is the same place that I vowed not to go back to after they tried to jack the price up on my order for my 96 Brig that I eventually bought elsewhere for much cheaper. However I was bored this weekend and I decided to stop by to just try my luck.

The gun however was in mint condition. Looked like it had not been shot much. Very clean, no dings or idiot marks either. It came with the case and 2 magazines the guy said. Basically it looked brand new but was slightly used. Original owner had it for like 4 weeks then brought it back to trade in on a 1911.

Whats a decent price for this gun? I know they are asking way too much but I was curious as what the average going price for a Inox Vertec is?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a rip off. I bought one (an Inox Vertec 92FS) in Feb 2005 for somewhere around $570. I can't remember the exact amount, but it was somewhere around there.

It sounds as if you are saying that this is not even a new gun? No way! Too much $.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, hey - what part of Louisiana are U from? I lived in Houma until I was 23.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, hey - what part of Louisiana are U from? I lived in Houma until I was 23.


I live in a little town called Saint Landry that is in Evangeline Parish. I currently work up in Alexandria.

Yea I figured it was a ripoff. Security Sporting Goods have their heads up their butts. I was down in Lafayette a few weeks ago, and Lafayette Shooters also wanted an arm and a leg for their Beretta 92's as well. A NIB 92Fs they wanted close to 700 there as well. Meanwhile, Academy has the NIB 92FS for 545.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, at the Houston gunshows, I have seen plain 92FS's going for $450 new.


----------

